# Friends in Sotogrande



## Dr Veena Singh (May 30, 2015)

Hi my husband and I have recently bought a villa in Sotogrande and hope to spend increasing amount of time here. We have lived and worked in London for 30 years and are partly retired. We would love to make friends here in soto and join in the various activities if possible, so would welcome suggestions and advise.
We both love socialising.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, we have a few posters who live nearby and I have a friend who is in sotogrande. She's been there for many years. She plays a lot of sport in the area - netball, basket ball, hockey, walking..... so there are obviously a lot of clubs around there. I'll ask her where the best places to meet people are

Jo xxx


----------



## Dr Veena Singh (May 30, 2015)

Thanks for a prompt reply Jo. 
Love to hear back from you.


----------

